# Carbon failure or paint chipping....Pictures



## "Fred" (Oct 20, 2006)

I have a three year old Look 555 that has developed a problem on the bottom of the Head Tube. I am not sure if it is paint chipping or carbon failure. I took it to my LBS and they were split between paint or frame damage.

The closest look dealer is over 200 miles away, so I would have to disassemble my bike, ship the frame to them, pay for return shipping, and then reassemble my bike. Looks warranty covers the frame for 5 years and the paint for 1 year. If it is paint it would not be covered.

I am curious if anyone has seen this problem and weather it was a paint or a carbon problem.

It is hard to tell but there is a groove parallel to the bottom of the head tube under where the paint is chipping.


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

I believe the 555 has got aluminum lugs - and hence that specific part is made from aluminum. This makes it unlikely to be a carbon failure. 

Look generally had (has?) problems with paint chipping in this area and around the seat post insert.


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

That area sometimes get some grease spill from the bearings, esp since it is an integrated headset. I know my bike usually has a thin layer round there. Could be the grease damaging the paint, helped along by some dirt when you turn the steerer. 

Just a theory.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*paint...*

It appears to be nothing but a paint problem, probably the joint where the carbon meets the lower bearing cup. That is not a frame with the all-aluminum heat tube lug, like the older KG461.


----------

